# Alistair Overeem vs. Fedor Emelianenko



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll keep this simple, If Overeem ever decides to comeback from Japan his next fight will most likely be against Fedor. Do you believe Overeem has the skills to take out Fedor or will he crumble faster then Tim Sylvia?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Fedor by absolute destruction. I really give Overeem no chance in this fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

is overseem on roids?


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

IMO Overeem has bigger chance to defeat Fedor than Rogers. He is a well rounded monster! You don't see to many of those.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Better chance than Rogers yes. Still, Fedor by however he chooses. He's better in every single area of the game.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> is overseem on roids?


You be the judge. Overeem is the Barry Bonds of MMA.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

One could make the argument as he won fighters his training got better and such so his body improved hit if I did not have to work 40+ hours a week I'd be a beast myself.. 
One could also argue the use of illicit substances as well as that is some serious muscle mass increase.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm not sure Overeem is much different to Brett. Sure he looks more defined, but how relevant is that?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think Overeem might last a little longer but Fedor will still win, possible by submission.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Can anyone bet against Fedor?


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

badr Hari took som solid shots from bojanski and was still standing but when Overeem hit him.....as michael schiavello says 'good night irene' 

In short overeem cant hit like a freight train





















We know that he has been pummeled by shoguns laser guided fist in pride and by chuck but this guys size certainly ads another dimension to his game as he seems to carry it well


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

wow 34-2 in the voting. I did not think Overeem would get near that many votes


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Alister has a better chance then anyone in mma to beat Fedor.. Alister would kick Brocks ass that Im sure of.. 1st rd ko.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> Alister has a better chance then anyone in mma to beat Fedor.. Alister would kick Brocks ass that Im sure of.. 1st rd ko.


Despite the fact that Overeem has never beaten a credible HW fighter. Unless you consider Buentello to be a good HW.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Better chance than Rogers yes. Still, Fedor by however he chooses. He's better in every single area of the game.


It's hard to say where Fedor's straight up striking stands against Overeem.



ZENKI1 said:


> Alister has a better chance then anyone in mma to beat Fedor.. Alister would kick Brocks ass that Im sure of.. 1st rd ko.


Agreed, the dude is jacked and has dynamite in 2 legs and 2 hands.



DropKick said:


> Despite the fact that Overeem has never beaten a credible HW fighter. Unless you consider Buentello to be a good HW.


Buentello is a good HW, but that's not the point. Overeem hasn't had the fortune of facing anyone recently since SF was building it's roster then. But keep in mind:

Overeem is extremely well rounded
His striking is almost certainly the best in the division 
He's defeated Aerts and Hadri for godssake
Basically tied with Bonjaski
Has an awesome guillotine to counter shoots


If Fedor continued his gameplan of KO'ing strikers, it could be a tough night for him. I still see him taking it by awesomeness though.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Fedor by absolute destruction. I really give Overeem no chance in this fight.


This! :thumb02:


----------



## The_Sandman (Aug 16, 2009)

From a competitive standpoint, considering how Fedor looked against Rodgers, It's fair to say that Overeem has a shot at winning....

However....

The same was SAID for Rodgers, and look what happened. 

Slowing down or not... Fedor is still the MAN. raise01:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Overeem has a better chance than Rogers that's for sure. He has better striking than Rogers and comparable power, he could pose problems for the emperor on the feet.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

steveo412 said:


> wow 34-2 in the voting. I did not think Overeem would get near that many votes


52-3 now haha


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

DropKick said:


> Despite the fact that Overeem has never beaten a credible HW fighter. Unless you consider Buentello to be a good HW.


Overeem is a totally differnt fighter from yesterdays.. I know we havent seen him truly testes in mma at hw but I think he will do jus fine.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

DropKick said:


> Despite the fact that Overeem has never beaten a credible HW fighter. Unless you consider Buentello to be a good HW.


Overeem is a totally differnt fighter from yesterdays.. I know we havent seen him truly tested in mma at hw but I think he will do jus given the domination he has displayed on paul when he was yet still smaller then now and Mirco , Hunt,and goodridge..


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Betting against Fedor is foolish. I agree though, that Overeem has a better shot than Rogers did. He is simply more well rounded, or at least he puts on a show as if he is


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I think Fedor would have trouble early, similar to the fight with AA. But once the fight hits the mat Fedor would finish him with his ground and pound.

It would be a good fight. Overeem is bigger, stronger, and a better striker than Arlovski. Im surprised with the poll results.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jdun11 said:


> I think Fedor would have trouble early, similar to the fight with AA. But once the fight hits the mat Fedor would finish him with his ground and pound.
> 
> It would be a good fight. Overeem is bigger, stronger, and a better striker than Arlovski. Im surprised with the poll results.



The poll results reflect my opinion that Overeem is EXTREMELY underrated.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> The poll results reflect my opinion that Overeem is EXTREMELY underrated.


Really thoough its Fedor. I wouldnt check anyones name against him.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

A couple things here. Comparing Overeems striking to that of Rogers is very ignorant. Watch them fight. Brett has a ton of power but is extremely sloppy and drops his hands. Overeem is very technical and has excellent stand up defense. I think Overeem is also a little more powerful, but that is really hard to say. Overeem also has a very solid ground game. As far as Overeem being on steroids, its just talk until there is any actual proof. When the only arguement that you have to go on is "he's bigger then he used to be" your pretty much just talking shit with no evidence. I think he would have a pretty good chance against Fedor, but i didnt think Fedor looked very good coming into his fight against Rogers. Fedor would need to take Overeem a lot more seriously then he took Rogers. Hope this fight happens, dont think it will anytime soon. Overeem doesnt seem to care for strikeforce.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Betting against Fedor is foolish. I agree though, that Overeem has a better shot than Rogers did. He is simply more well rounded, or at least he puts on a show as if he is


I think there's going to be some hurt feelings if Fedor actually fights Overeem.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

every good to elite striker overeem has faced in MMA he has lost to.

but yea, he is gonna KO the elite HW strikers....

ppl dont overrate Overroids.

they overrate K1 striking. it means NOTHING in MMA.

Hardonk, Barry, Cro Cop, Schilt whoever the hell u wanna name.... outstruck in MMA many times.

not to mention how they all look on their backs..... ugh.....

Overroids cant beat elite LHW strikers but yea.... he gonna crush Fedor, then JDS, then Cain.... so underrated.... jeez

you know how boxing doesnt translate cuz its a different sport.......

i wonder how long til k1 fans realize that.

that striking dont work in MMA and it seems none of the k1 guys adjust to MMA striking, so they get owned.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm voting for Fedor. I feel much less confident in saying "Fedor by whatever he chooses." than when he fought Rogers or Silvia though. I think it might be in Fedor's interest to take Overeem down as fast as possible and not let him get up again. If this fight ever happens that is.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

alizio said:


> every good to elite striker overeem has faced in MMA he has lost to.
> 
> but yea, he is gonna KO the elite HW strikers....
> 
> ...



For starters, Overeem hasn't lost (or fought any 'elite strikers' besides CC) since he started competing in K-1.

Second, identifying a weakness in your game, and training and competing in the highest level of that discipline is an excellent way to grow as a fighter.

No doubt Overeem discovered the same things you talk about, (lack of power, getting outstruck by better strikers,) and decided to take some time off from fighting top ten competition to fight K-1 and improve his overall skills so he could come back stronger.

It's just funny how people write him off as a joke, and Overeems exactly right when he says that Rogers is an idiot for calling him a coward, put Rogers or even Fedor in the ring with Badr and watch what happens.

Overeem made a very smart move focusing on K-1 and fighting so often in smaller promotions, and if people think that he's going to be the same fighter when he comes back, I think they're in for a surprise. 

Basically, if you think that Overeem couldn't knock out Rogers or Fedor, you're either an idiot, or Fedor's balls are blocking your view.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> For starters, Overeem hasn't lost (or fought any 'elite strikers' besides CC) since he started competing in K-1.
> 
> Second, identifying a weakness in your game, and training and competing in the highest level of that discipline is an excellent way to grow as a fighter.
> 
> ...


 so, he was a skinny striker.

he took time off, took some roids, fought in k1. and now he is a very muscled (and from what you are saying, improved) striker??

there is alot more to MMA then kickboxing. as i showed by naming all the k1 guys who come to MMA and get their asses handed to them, basically all of them.

Overeem should have also developed some kind of wrestling/bjj, altho i know he has some powerful choke holds he is far from an accomplished grappler.

he basically went from s slender one dimensional striker to a very big one dimensional striker.

guess him vs Rogers will tell. I dont even think Rogers is that good but i think he will KO Overeem.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

alizio said:


> every good to elite striker overeem has faced in MMA he has lost to.
> 
> but yea, he is gonna KO the elite HW strikers....
> 
> ...


Sorry, but when has pat barry been out struck in his mma career? Prime cro cop? saying they have been out struck MANY times in mma bouts is false information.

Overeem is going to destroy rodgers.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

alizio said:


> so, he was a skinny striker.
> 
> he took time off, took some roids, fought in k1. and now he is a very muscled (and from what you are saying, improved) striker??
> 
> ...


The only thing you showed is that you wouldn't know good striking if it punched you in the face.

1. Pat Barry has never been outstruck in an MMA match, his only loss was by submission, and he makes a habit of consistently outstriking bigger opponents.

2. Prime Cro-Cop was one of the most feared heavyweights out there, and never got outstruck until he came to the UFC, and had to adjust to a cage (which has a lot to do with footwork and angles, not that you'd know about that)

3. Melvin Manhoef is a beast and has a very repectable record, his only loss due to strikes in the last 5 or 6 years was by a hailmary punch from Robbie Lawlor who was getting the crap kicked out of him at the time.

... and you vastly underestimate the skill required to fight and succeed in K-1. Knocking out Badr Hari was 10x more impressive than anything that Fedor has done since Pride.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> The only thing you showed is that you wouldn't know good striking if it punched you in the face.
> 
> 1. Pat Barry has never been outstruck in an MMA match, his only loss was by submission, and he makes a habit of consistently outstriking bigger opponents.
> 
> ...


 im actually a fan of Hari but he too would be owned in MMA.

striking is much different in MMA then boxing or kickboxing, you cant go all out with those crazy combos like Hari does, he will get taken down or clinched up.

im a boxer and i respect this. i was actually a fairly accomplished boxer so i think i know a thing or 2 a bout a ring, believe it or not, and striking.

k1 striking is very overrated for MMA, flat out.

Cro Cop beat some sloppy guys, he will get tooled non stop now by elite strikers, MMA just had no real HW elite strikers then, just a bunch of Randys, Mirs, Nogs etc etc

in fact, MMA striking was so pathetic in the HW division at that point, that ppl lauded Big Nogs boxing as some of the best, which always made me laugh, the Rocky Balboa defense of boxing punches with your face was considered one of the best in the division....

im also an HD fan. He hasnt beaten any top MMA striker, just another K1 guy.

Hague... believe it or not... that fight started on the feet... and he didnt easily domiante cuz he was worried about the TD... which happened anyways.

Then again Hague is a MMA legend... so you win that arguement of course. he is also an elite MMA striker.... yea... good points.

i said k1 guys wont easily outstrike elite MMA strikers cuz the MMA strikers have more to their game that will keep the k1 guys off balance in MMA matches.

same for boxing. and this coming from a boxer.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

alizio said:


> Then again Hague is a MMA legend... so you win that arguement of course. he is also an elite MMA striker.... yea... good points.
> .


WTF? who gives a crap about Tim Hague? I don't remember bringing him up at all except that he submitted Barry...

Your grasping at straws here bud.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> WTF? who gives a crap about Tim Hague? I don't remember bringing him up at all except that he submitted Barry...
> 
> Your grasping at straws here bud.


 u ignore the rest of the post??

u said barry never got outstruck.... but my arguement was ELITE mma strikers... Hague was also doing a fine job on the feet before it went to the ground and he is a bum.

i really like pat barry, he is exciting as hell.

i have no doubt k1 guys could outstrike alot of MMA fighters, im speaking of only the highest calibre, which Fedor is. It wont even be close.

Fedor is way too well rounded for Overeem but so is the entire top 5.


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Too well rounded for Overeem? Overeem has more wins by submission then he does by KO, and he's only been submitted twice (once by strikes) in 44 fights.

Do some research before you rant, Overeem is as well rounded as you can get.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> Too well rounded for Overeem? Overeem has more wins by submission then he does by KO, and he's only been submitted twice (once by strikes) in 44 fights.
> 
> Do some research before you rant, Overeem is as well rounded as you can get.


 haha. ok man. he is a great grappler. not a can crusher.

he is fine if he stays away from the elite.

now he wants to jump in the very deep end of the pool??

lol records dont mean you can grapple. neither does size. he beats a ton of bums and literally every decent MMA fighter not named Vitor Belfort, he loses to. 

Now you want him to take on one of the best ever and just own him, huh??

based on k1 fights??

why do K1/MMA fans laugh at boxers saying they can hang with pure boxing but they think these k1 guys can hang with pure kickboxing?? lol pretty funny

its a different sport. one that Allistair isnt that good at.

he is fine for crushing cans. but if he ever really steps in the deep end of the pool, i dont see him having much chance. Fedor will take him down and pound or sub him out. Allistair will come on strong early and gas abit and lose. Pretty standard. 

worst part is, after Fedor embarrasses this guy, i will have to hear about how Fedor is so good. Or if Rogers beats him, the same thing.

wow he beat Paul Buentello..... World Champion.

Fedor deserves to fight better then either Rogers or Overroids.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Jimdon said:


> I think there's going to be some hurt feelings if Fedor actually fights Overeem.


It won't ever happen, Fedor is done fighting elite fighters, he's just going to coast to the end of his career. I don't see him getting in with anyone that has a chance to get lucky and beat him.

You could say the guy has earned it, as much as I'd like to see him fight some other guys, I just don't think this one is ever happening.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It won't ever happen, Fedor is done fighting elite fighters, he's just going to coast to the end of his career. I don't see him getting in with anyone that has a chance to get lucky and beat him.
> 
> You could say the guy has earned it, as much as I'd like to see him fight some other guys, I just don't think this one is ever happening.


 Fedor ducking the can crusher??

the same can crusher who hasnt defended his title in over 2 years and is ducking a drug test harder then any fighter as ever ducked a fight??

haha, strikeforce plot thickens. that HW division is laughable.

If theres any justice in the world, AA will get his shit together and KO all those clowns right up to Fedor.

AKA is his last chance to be great IMO


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

alizio said:


> haha. ok man. he is a great grappler. not a can crusher.
> 
> he is fine if he stays away from the elite.
> 
> ...


I agree, Fedor does deserve better, but deserves ain't got nothing to do with the fact that he or his management constantly finds reasons not to fight the best.

..and if you read my previous posts I agree that Overeem circa Pride had serious problems that he needed to fix, he got knocked out too often, so he chose to focus on pure striking for awhile to improve his game, but to compare Ubereem to the Pride Overeem isn't fair, he's a completely different animal now and I fully expect him to turn some heads when he comes back.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Jimdon said:


> I agree, Fedor does deserve better, but deserves ain't got nothing to do with the fact that he or his management constantly finds reasons not to fight the best.
> 
> ..and if you read my previous posts I agree that Overeem circa Pride had serious problems that he needed to fix, he got knocked out too often, so he chose to focus on pure striking for awhile to improve his game, but to compare Ubereem to the Pride Overeem isn't fair, he's a completely different animal now and I fully expect him to turn some heads when he comes back.


 fair enough. feel free to bring up this thread if he does.

i think Rogers is a good fight for him, Rogers wont try to grapple.

if he cant beat Rogers you will have no arguement to fall back on.

if he does, Fedor will have no excuse not to fight him


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

alizio said:


> Fedor ducking the can crusher??
> 
> the same can crusher who hasnt defended his title in over 2 years and is ducking a drug test harder then any fighter as ever ducked a fight??
> 
> ...


I didn't say he was ducking anyone..........is a Fedor fan having doubts.....

I just said I think he'll coast to the end of his career.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> is overseem on roids?


do sharks like salt.

Superior training doesn't make your cheek and jaw bone grow thicker & more pronounced, however, Hgh absolutely does. I'm thinking a combination of Anavar and growth, which in Japan is no big deal.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The more i see Overeem, the more i think Rogers will KO him and Overeem won't get the fight with Fedor.
The man is just to stiff, his ring movement is non existant. I have to give him props for being such a powerful dude. I think if he catches someone he's not letting go that easily.
But i don't give him much chances against Fedor. Arlovski, wich was very active, made Fedor a little uncorfotable, by moving a lot..but if Overeem...i don't see him doing that.
Fedor > Overeem


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Fedor losing. Not likely


----------

